# Watermarks



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

I have been having an ongoing debate with myself as to what my watermark should be. I mostly do corporate stuff for adds and etc so I don't usually need watermarks..

But I have been having more and more offers for senior pics, and baby pics and etc. With those I didn't put watermarks..but I have been thinking that I should so my pictures don't get stolen..

Now here is my dilemma I have a really long first and last name.

Felisha Nesahkluah

Now most of my friends call me Fel so I wouldn't mind using it but still..

Fel Nesahkluah 

is still pretty long. I used felphoto for a while but I don't think is to professional.. 

My signature is even longer than it looks!! 

What should I do?!?


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 10, 2007)

I just put "Cecillia's Photography copyright 2007" and my logo on the stuff that pertains to horse stuff.
Felisha Nesahkluah doesn't seem to long to me personaly.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> I just put "Cecillia's Photography copyright 2007" and my logo on the stuff that pertains to horse stuff.
> Felisha Nesahkluah doesn't seem to long to me personaly.



yeah but "Felisha Nesahkuah Photography Copyright 2007" is kindof long to be having at the bottom of a picture. lol

Felisha Nesahkluah Photography is so long to me.. on a wallet size pic it takes up all the room...


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 10, 2007)

OH! You are putting these on printed images. Sorry. My bad, I just put my WM on digital images.
What about your initials only?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

hmmm.. idk about that.. I tried that but my initials look funny when I write them lol..

When I use a border I have no problem putting my first and last name but when you do senior and baby pics and stuff they don't want borders and they don't usually look good..

most of the stuff I do can't have watermarks on them.. But some that I'm doing now I want them to have it..


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 10, 2007)

What about just your first or just your last name?

And sorry if this is a thread jack but you put a WM on prints you sell to clients or just the proofs?
I'm still learning hehe. Please forgive my ignorance!


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

well it may help not to write out copyright and just use the symbol 
©.  You could do something really simple with your initials. Those two letters are pretty easy to be creative with.


----------



## Sweetsomedays (Nov 10, 2007)

the symbol is what I ment. How do you get that on the keyboard?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

Well I mostly do corporate stuff. like posters for pizza hut and etc. those type of things you don't put WM on.. Now if I do stuff for modeling agency's depending on what they use them for is wether or not i put WM on them. If its going in a mag I don't. If a model comes to me for a portfolio I do. Now that I joined the site I also don't want my pics stolen.. or anything so I'd use a WM.

But when I do shoots for clients and don't put wm i make them sign saying they WON'T have anyone claim them as their own and that they will give me credit somewhere.

I used felphoto before and i want something diff.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

Sweetsomedays said:


> the symbol is what I ment. How do you get that on the keyboard?


 
It's located in the Character Map (Start- Programs-Accessories-system tools).  If you click on the advanced view, it will show you the keyboard characters to use or you can just copy it.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

yea well if i used  © '07 wouldn't i have to pay for the  ©?


----------



## lasershot (Nov 10, 2007)

Nope! I believe copyrighting for artwork is free... I forget EXACTLY how it goes... lol


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> yea well if i used © '07 wouldn't i have to pay for the ©?


 
I'm no expert on this. If you wanted to make it a legal copyright then you would have to register it. However, you don't have to pay to use the symbol. It's one thing to register a logo to assist in legal action if it's stolen, but I have no idea how you go about registering all your images. I guess you could register a collection?  Maybe others will chime in to help you on this.  Sorry

You can also embed information about you and your images in the file information. This can be easily removed, but it may help prove it's yours. 

IMO, Watermarks that prevent people from reusing your work on the web normally ruin it for sharing.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

TCimages said:


> I'm no expert on this. If you wanted to make it a legal copyright then you would have to register it. However, you don't have to pay to use the symbol. It's one thing to register a logo to assist in legal action if it's stolen, but I have no idea how you go about registering all your images. I guess you could register a collection?  Maybe others will chime in to help you on this.  Sorry
> 
> You can also embed information about you and your images in the file information. This can be easily removed, but it may help prove it's yours.
> 
> * IMO, Watermarks that prevent people from reusing your work on the web normally ruin it for sharing.*



I'm sorry I don't understand  the bolded..
.
I have 2 reasons for wanting WM
1 so it dont get stolen
2 so ppl know its mine. =D


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand the bolded..
> .
> I have 2 reasons for wanting WM
> 1 so it dont get stolen
> 2 so ppl know its mine. =D


 
sorry - Some people get a little carried away with watermarks and they go across the enitre image, which IMO ruins it.  However, it does have to be significant enough that it can't be easily edited out.  

I also think it helps to not post an image that isn't heavily compressed and resized.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

oh yeah.. I would just put it in the corner. lol 

not across the whole pic.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

ok, how about something like this:







or this maybe


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

well i signed these 2.. idk how to take it from pencil to like ink or whatever.. pencil was all i could find in th ehouse..


----------



## Mesoam (Nov 10, 2007)

i keep mine simple TB mushed together (see to left). I learned of the importance of watermarks after i started seeing my work, with no credit posted to me...i can't say i cared for that


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> well i signed these 2.. idk how to take it from pencil to like ink or whatever.. pencil was all i could find in th ehouse..


 
Perfect. Recreate that using the pen tool or brush tool in Photoshop. Then lower the opacity so it blends nicley into the image


----------



## Joxby (Nov 10, 2007)

hmm, theres nothing wrong with that, but if you have to watermark your images, you may aswell self promote ?
Even the most obtuse sig/moniker whatever can become widely recognizable I suppose, it helps if its readable though, and/or means something to anyone.
At the moment its an arty initial, if I hadn't read this thread it wouldn't even be that to me.
Theres a ballance to find, those great big bold fonts stretching halfway across a photo look awfull, but you want it to be noticed...remembered, if not understood.
And discreet


I'll get my coat..


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

okay its between 
1
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and
2
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





and how do I make it so I can apply it to my image w/o having the white background? and how do I make the letters white if I need to put it on something dark??


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

Joxby said:


> hmm, theres nothing wrong with that, but if you have to watermark your images, you may aswell self promote ?
> Even the most obtuse sig/moniker whatever can become widely recognizable I suppose, it helps if its readable though, and/or means something to anyone.
> At the moment its an arty initial, if I hadn't read this thread it wouldn't even be that to me.
> Theres a ballance to find, those great big bold fonts stretching halfway across a photo look awfull, but you want it to be noticed...remembered, if not understood.
> ...


 
I meant something subtle with the bold letters. Just posted those to give her ideas.


----------



## TCimages (Nov 10, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> okay its between
> 1
> 
> 
> ...


 
I like number 2. What software are you using? You should be able to select the text and paste it to your image as a new layer, then fade the opacity.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 10, 2007)

okay what about this.. Its not what I was going for but i  like it..


----------



## TCimages (Nov 11, 2007)

I think it looks great


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

thanks! I was wondering when you would chime in!


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 11, 2007)

The problem I have, is that her example above can very easily be cropped out without ruining the image. True, any watermark can be photoshopped out by those who know how, but I think what we're trying to do is to keep the average Joe from just cropping and printing the picture to add to their family album at home. Most families don't care if the picture isn't an 8x10. They're jazzed that they got it for free. And that's what hurts us the most. If you're worried about someone stealing your image, placing it in the corner isn't going to make them stop for even a second. I didn't have obtrusive watermarks for a while, until one of my clients told me, "I printed out all of the proofs and put them on my fridge." 

Marian


----------



## RyanLilly (Nov 11, 2007)

A note Copyright, As soon as you create a photo, painting, video, song, lyric, you OWN the copyright. You can however register you copyright with the government, which stands up better in court should someone steel your work.

Its been a couple years since I looked it up, but I thing the fee was about $30. If you ever choose to register any copyright it cost the same to copyright 1 photo or a collection, so register lots of work as a collection.

BTW the © symbol is just "option(alt) G" on a Mac!


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

Hmm, it might be an idea to include your web-address in the watermark. very useful, but of course it might spoil the design of the watermark in a way ...


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't have a website.. Idk how to make one..

i'm not really good w/ computers.. and i don't have spare money to have someone make one for me..


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

ok, or some sort of contact such as a permanent email address .... just in case someone gets interested in your images.

web pages are not that hard to do. I think there are templates for free which are good enough if you do not run a business.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

I do run one (kindof). But I'm new to the whole internet thing photog wise.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

hmm, then depending on your clients and prospect clients, a webpage might be very useful. word of mouth these days often means person _a_ sends person _b_ the URL of a webpage by email.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

I'd love to have a website.. But I just can't afford it.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

about less than 5 USD per month is the cost of a domain plus hosting I think.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

I need to take out a loan!! come on guys!! who wants to loan me 5 a mo!?!

lol jk


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 11, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I need to take out a loan!! come on guys!! who wants to loan me 5 a mo!?!
> 
> lol jk



I'm sure you could even convince a young bloke to build you a webpage and host your site for free


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

LOL!! Come on guys!! If you made my site you could, well you would find out.


----------



## toteki (Nov 20, 2007)

wildmaven said:


> The problem I have, is that her example above can very easily be cropped out without ruining the image. True, any watermark can be photoshopped out by those who know how, but I think what we're trying to do is to keep the average Joe from just cropping and printing the picture to add to their family album at home. Most families don't care if the picture isn't an 8x10. They're jazzed that they got it for free. And that's what hurts us the most. If you're worried about someone stealing your image, placing it in the corner isn't going to make them stop for even a second. I didn't have obtrusive watermarks for a while, until one of my clients told me, "I printed out all of the proofs and put them on my fridge."
> 
> Marian


 
I agree with you, the WM/Logo is very nice, I like the font, but it can easily be cropped out.. the watermark I use for my website is this







Just my name cros the whole picture, in white, and with an opacity of 20%. It is not really disturbing, (asked a bunch of people for their opinion, because I was thinking that it might disturb.. but they said is was just good..) and it's hard (almost impossible) to edit it out.. only the peeps who know their edditing software will be able to do this.. 

For this website I just use a border, with my name and title of the foto, which can also easily be cropped out, but yea.. I want critics of my real images, not the ones with a watermark.. it might get in way of critical information .. 

Just my 2 pennies


----------



## Josh66 (Nov 21, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> and how do I make it so I can apply it to my image w/o having the white background? and how do I make the letters white if I need to put it on something dark??


Make a custom brush of it in photoshop (if that's what you're using).
It's pretty easy to do.

1) Scan it (which you've obviously done already) and open the image in photoshop, then select just the ink/pencil lines.
2) On the "Edit" menu click on "Define Brush from Selection..." (I have elements 4.0, I'm not sure if the menus are the same on other versions)

That's pretty much it.  Name it and save it.  Now you can select that brush, make it whatever size you want, any color you want and just click where you want your signature.

-edit-
You could make the copyright text part of the brush too.  Just use the Text tool to type in whatever you want to say under your signature and select that as well before you create the brush.
Then you could stamp your hand-written initials with your printed name, copyright, or contact info under it - eliminating the step of having to type that stuff in every time.


----------



## toteki (Nov 21, 2007)

Or you can just use the " Erase Background " eraser.. then you just click around you logo you drew, and the background will go away.. that would be the easiest way i guess..


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 21, 2007)

WM that go threw the pic are distracting.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 21, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> WM that go threw the pic are distracting.


 
I think watermarks which go through the picture are needed when trying to keep your work from theft.


----------



## toteki (Nov 21, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> WM that go threw the pic are distracting.


 
If you focus on the picture, you can almost forget that the watermark is there.. :mrgreen:

and besides, they are needed for theft yea.. unfortunately


----------



## bellacat (Nov 22, 2007)

O|||||||O said:


> Make a custom brush of it in photoshop (if that's what you're using).
> It's pretty easy to do.
> 
> 1) Scan it (which you've obviously done already) and open the image in photoshop, then select just the ink/pencil lines.
> ...



thanks for posting this. I didn't realize how easy it is to make a watermark as a brush. This is going to save me sooo much time.


----------

